# Would high mileage out you off a newer diesel car ?



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

We are looking at diesels and as well as the mondeo estate the wife and I like the look of the Volvo v70. 

The problem is that cars in our budget are getting on for 100k miles. 

Would this put you off a car ?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

Not if it's a vag and the belts have been done


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

If its been well maintained I wouldn't worry, seen some mondys at 180-200k and still going well. 

Also if they're diesels they've most likely been motorway driven mainly.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

The volvos we are more interested in are high mileage d3 engined.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well serviced I'd not worry too much, I owned a fiesta TD that had 121k @ 2 years old, and ran to nearly 170k and kept going for a few years after I sold it, body was the only thing starting to let it down.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

100k on a diesel is nothing , provided its had the oil changes


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

No worries if maintained, mates 320d just hit 210k still on the original turbo


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As others maintenance regime is most desirable.

Car engines are tested to 300k before major failure items likely to go. Always a risk with anything even a new vehicle but 100k is not a worry, not on the engine side of things just may have some suspension items wearing out but that would only be expected but even then may be good for many more miles.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

People have this strange opinion that diesel engines last longer than petrol engines, I'm not sure that is true at all. 

If the diesel had an easy life cruising up and down the motorway it might last well. A diesel driving round all day won't last any longer than a petrol doing the same driving. Just like a petrol is happier getting an easy life too. 

Judge a car on its own merits. A car with 100k easy miles will have had an easier life than a town car getting thrashed for 50k. 

At 100k even if the engine is strong, many other components have worked hard and could be near he end of their life. 

The notion that diesel cars last better than petrol is just another internet rumour. 

Many people have a real issue with 100k+ mileage. Lots of people automatically rule them out on that basis and don't even consider them. 

So if you keep the car for a year or two, you're still going to have issues selling it on.

Also at 100k the DPF might not have long to go at all if it has not been replaced. That's potentially a big bill.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

As everyone else is saying really... 

It just depends on the quality of the car and where and how well its been maintained. if they were all ok, then I'd plunge straight in :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

A car that's done a 100k is going to have a lot of stone chips no doubt.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Buying a car now seems to be getting more and more of a lottery, there are companies out there keeping cars longer to save a few quid, but don't improve their maintenance schedule to suit, I'm sure if you are able to hang on a bit and look harder for "that bargain" you will drop on one with lower miles and a good service history, dealer servicing and just how good they are/aren't is a whole new question,


----------



## rossman999 (Feb 28, 2009)

One thing to watch out for on high mileage diesels is the DPF, on my old BMW it was scheduled for replacement at 130K and from memory it was a £1500 bill from the dealer.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

rf860 said:


> A car that's done a 100k is going to have a lot of stone chips no doubt.


This
The engine may well last another 100k miles but the rest of the car may not fair as well. Interiors can start to look past their best with sagging seats, worn controls etc and the bodywork may have taken a real hammering. Of course you may find some really tidy examples but you'll also come across some right dogs.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

what about this ..................

http://www.gates.co.uk/used-cars/19387/ford-mondeo/


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

Mk3 mondeo 184k runs and drives well 
mk4 mondeo 120k runs and drives very well
both 2.0 tdci and if dpf worries you remove it and delete it


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Monny Fan said:


> Mk3 mondeo 184k runs and drives well
> mk4 mondeo 120k runs and drives very well
> both 2.0 tdci and if dpf worries you remove it and delete it


Please don't use this advice and remove the DPF.

Show some consideration for others and the environment.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Please don't use this advice and remove the DPF.
> 
> Show some consideration for others and the environment.


Doesn't removing the dpf just turn it into a traditional diesel? Correct me if I'm wrong.

If so, I'm sure it still wouldn't have the high emissions of your 3.0l bmw


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

renton said:


> what about this ..................
> 
> http://www.gates.co.uk/used-cars/19387/ford-mondeo/


Looks good in the pics. High mileage though. On a 2011 car I wouldn't want any more than 40k.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Please don't use this advice and remove the DPF.
> 
> Show some consideration for others and the environment.


I'm sorry posts like this always make me laugh out loud, for the actual difference it's going to make, against just ten minutes of a "tractor pull/race" in the USA you could drive to the moon and back and not pollute as much, it's like tax, the little people like us are conned into paying through the nose to "support" the country, but the Oil rich companies and car makers that actually can make a difference, dont, and pay next to nothing in tax as well.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

My Father has an 06 Accord 2.2 diesel, he bought it three years old with a 102k on it. It's just on 152k and it doesn't miss a beat, it's been very well serviced from new and as already said this is key when running any modern diesel.

I thought removing the DPF was a MOT failure ?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

NO as long as it's been serviced , One of my regrets was selling my CLK just because it was coming up to the 100k milestone


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

rf860 said:


> A car that's done a 100k is going to have a lot of stone chips no doubt.


Again that really depends on where and how its been driven.. My wee Fiesta van is just about to turn past the 100K mark and for some reason its hardly got any chips on it at all. Even getting up close its just incredible !
Service record is impeccable with interim oil changes every 6,000 miles. Honestly it drives brilliant with no squeaks rattles or knocks anywhere. ..


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

Removal of the internals of a dpf won't fail an mot as it still looks to be there.
remap is required to stop the dpf system injector putting diesel down the exhaust.
as for the environment it makes no difference you are burning the same amount of fuel if not less and instead of dropping all the polution in 1 go at a regenerationit does it as you drive. And as extra fuel isnt used to do a regeneration it's actually better, unless your driving style would always allow for passive regeneration my dpf is still in and working fine at 121k but have seen cars with 6-7 k with 99% soot accumulation that need forced static regeneration (revving at 3k for 45mins) every 3-4 k and additional oil changes but hey folk think of that environment.
can't remember anyone revving an old diesel to clean the exhaust.

The EU guidelines for vehicle polution are only based on what comes out of the exhaust on their tests not vehicle life polution e.g the ammount of oil req in its life the ammount of batteries and starter motors required from start stop technology if it was all taken into account things would be different


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

@chuckH, if I saw a car with 100k miles that wasn't known to me, and it had hardly and chips Id think it had been resprayed. Not saying yours is, just what would occur to me personally. Nice wee fiesta van btw.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I've had two 100k+ Diesels with no engine wear issues.
I've always understood Diesels to last longer because diesel fuel is heavy oil
so adds to lubrication, bores, fuel injector etc.
Also because Diesels have a bigger compression ratio, components like crank/bearings rings/ started motor/ battery are made sturdier to take greater forces. (other bits can and do fall off though)
Could be wrong on that but It's a nice thought!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rf860 said:


> Doesn't removing the dpf just turn it into a traditional diesel? Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> If so, I'm sure it still wouldn't have the high emissions of your 3.0l bmw


Diesel emissions are very dangerous and somehow everyone managed to miss that for years. We all knew old diesels were really bad, but assumed newer ones were good. Future diesels are struggling to meet the next level of requirements.

There has been much talk of charging diesel owners for taking their cars into city centres like London to discourage them, and other European countries such as Paris are considering banning diesel cars all together.

My 3.0 isn't actually that bad for emissions. I also wouldn't remove my CAT from my car, which isn't as harmful as removing a DPF.

The problem with the tax system is cars are taxed on C02 emissions which petrol cars are usually higher. There is no tax currently for the far more harmful toxic emissions from diesel. It's a bizarre tax system.

One of the many articles floating around at the moment.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring...racks-down-on-Britain-over-air-pollution.html


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

my daughter has has fiesta 150000 miles


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

250k miles. - A.K.A, the Rubble Shifter - runs perfect. Mind you it is the 2.0 Hdi engine. - still giving 50+mpg

If you don't mind cleaning a car up, the high milers diesels can be had for not much ££ more than a Friday night out. :thumb: - Same as anything really, just do your homework on the model you want to buy. - Does not have to be the fastest or most attractive if you simply want a set of wheels to do a job.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. 

I would never take a dpf out to be honest. It's there to do a job after all. 

I've just spoke to the garage with the mondeo and we are trying to sort out a deal. Mondeo comes with full MOT, full service and a year's Ford warranty which means I will be able to take it to any Ford garage should any thing go wrong. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

renton said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I would never take a dpf out to be honest. It's there to do a job after all.
> 
> ...


Have you seen car in person?? No point talking about money if you've not seen what you will be buying. Setting yourself up for disappointment IMO, photos hide a lot!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

rf860 said:


> @chuckH, if I saw a car with 100k miles that wasn't known to me, and it had hardly and chips Id think it had been resprayed. Not saying yours is, just what would occur to me personally. Nice wee fiesta van btw.


Yes I understand.. I have been around cars long enough to spot any paintwork.. Plus the measurements taken with the PTG when I bought it are all within a minute tolerance. This van is in Original paint and somehow is not peppered with chips. There are chips of course but somehow not that many and no big ones..

My point is that it is possible if unlikely to find a high mileage motor that has been really well serviced and is not tatty or hammered paint wise.

After all as detailers I bet most have a tidy original body and paint high up the list of requirements ?

If a DPF has been removed properly and the engine has been mapped properly I would look upon this as a HUGE bonus ! Better MPG a better drive and no fears of the bloody thing blocking and presenting the owner with a large bill ! If removed in a sympathetic way an MOT tester would be unlikely to spot it and even if he did he would have to prove it had been deleted. This is only really possible by opening up the housing or canister ..

If the DPF were to go on this van there is a reputable company in Wolverhampton that removes the darn things remaps the ECU for about 25% of the cost of replacing the DPF..


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I wouldn't touch a modern diesel past 2007 when dpf's became the norm. Prior to that then I would. Everything becomes complicated and expensive. I'd want to see evidence of a clutch & dmf change.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Please allow me to show you this

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=332299

My in-laws 9-3 last time I saw it, now on 202,000 at 4 years and 22 days old :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Monny Fan said:


> as for the environment it makes no difference you are burning the same amount of fuel if not less and instead of dropping all the polution in 1 go at a regenerationit does it as you drive.


Sorry but you're completely incorrect. If that were true, there would just be a flap that drops the soot each time the filter gets full. Analyse the emissions from a car doing a regen and you'll see.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I'm sorry posts like this always make me laugh out loud, for the actual difference it's going to make, against just ten minutes of a "tractor pull/race" in the USA you could drive to the moon and back and not pollute as much, it's like tax, the little people like us are conned into paying through the nose to "support" the country, but the Oil rich companies and car makers that actually can make a difference, dont, and pay next to nothing in tax as well.


Why would it make you laugh out loud?

Ever noticed how widespread DPF removal is and how many companies specialise in this?

Not sure what tractor pulling has to do with this, but tractor pulling is a tiny sport. There is millions of diesel cars on our road and now make up the majority of car sales on the UK.

I totally disagree with your I couldn't care less attitude towards it. There is clearly an issue and diesels do need to reduce their harmful emissions.


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

SteveyG said:


> Sorry but you're completely incorrect. If that were true, there would just be a flap that drops the soot each time the filter gets full. Analyse the emissions from a car doing a regen and you'll see.


Yeah not very nice gasses at all probably the reason all dealers now have to do it outside.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Keep the dpf, it is there to reduce co2 emission (environment benefit) and also nitrogen oxide (our health benefit). At first I thought dpf is a bad thing as it is not good for the car but now I know more about it, it is actually a good thing as it reducing halmful toxin entering our body.

It puts me off buying a 100k mileage car if it cost more than £4k. I seen some nice Beemer that's done 100k but cost £10k to buy, I might as well buy a low mileage newish car, that's got all the state of the art technology and has the new car smell.
Engine wise 100k on some cars are nothing, but other things like interior, clutch , flywheel, gearbox, suspension parts, rust, may need looking at. So if you spend £8k on a 100k car you have to think about the other additional cost you may need to fix the car.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Why would it make you laugh out loud?
> 
> Ever noticed how widespread DPF removal is and how many companies specialise in this?
> 
> ...


1) I laugh at the seemingly innocent black and white views that "some" have ref pollution and it's causes.

2) Yes I have and it seems to me that if the pollutants they are allowing are so serious in comparison to say a BUS!! why are they still "in business" ?? the "powers wot be" would be straight onto them, they dont appear to be, why not?? These BTW are the same people that told us all that we should all buy new cars and even gave us a "rebate" for buying new.

3) And I was using a "Tractor pull" as an example of how in the USA they don't give a stuff about how much they pollute in general, the biggest selling vehicle in the USA is a giant pick up truck, NOT a "compact," and for the last what?? ten years or so in the UK we have been told diesel is the way to go!! then they decide when we all dash out and buy one, were all wrong and should by XY & Z instead!!

4) My "couldn't care less attitude" as you so nicely put it, is exactly the opposite, what I am trying do is to plant a seed, and is the pollution from the small number removing the dpf is not even a drop in the ocean when the likes of major oil companies and the likes, are holding back fossil free fuel and probably a LOT more technology that would/could stop the polution we are making.

5) Did you go abroad on holiday last year ?? whether you did or not, a plane used will have caused a "bit" more pollution than dozens of dpf removed vehicles!! look up, how many "con trails" do you see above you?? each and every one polluting more than some blokes dpf less, Mondeo that's got 100'000 + on it!!


----------

